# problème de mise en veille DDs externes



## delmic (13 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,


J'ai actuellement 3 DD externes branchés sur un iMac comme suit :

1 en USB 3
2 reliés en cascade en FW800, puis au iMac via un adaptateur FW800/thunderbolt
(vive Apple qui n'a pas jugé nécessaire de conserver du FW800 sur les iMacs récents)

Mon problème est que je n'obtiens jamais l'arrêt (mise en veille) des 3 disques :

si je mets l'iMac en suspension d'activité :
l'USB3 se met en veille
1 des 2 FWs aussi
le 2e continue à tourner


si j'éteins l'iMac :
les 2 FWs en cascade s'éteignent
l'USB3 continue à tourner


J'y perds mon latin Pour info, j'ai testé :

chaque disque indépendamment : ils se mettent chacun normalement en veille
inversion des disques en cascade : le problème revient

C'est embêtant, car je suppose qu'il n'est pas très bon pour le moteur qu'il tourne non-stop 24h/24 !


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2014)

C'est bien le disque qui tourne, et non pas simplement le ventilateur ?
J'ai un disque qui continue à faire beaucoup de bruit, mais c'est le ventilateur qui tourne, les disques sont eux bien arrêtés !


----------



## delmic (14 Septembre 2014)

Pour affiner, je mets ci-dessous les références des disques :
- Storeva SilverDrive Alu Quattro 1 To (branché en FW au second)
- Storeva SilverDrive Alu Quattro 2 To (branché en FW/thunderbolt à l'iMac)
- Storeva SilverDrive U3 2 To 3,5" USB 3.0 (branché en USB au iMac)

Du coup, je ne crois guère aux ventilos, car sauf erreur, ces disques à coque "alu" n'en ont pas.


----------



## delmic (2 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis toujours bien embêté par mes 3 disques :
la seule solution que j'ai trouvé actuellement est de mettre l'iMac en veille, puis d'éteindre carrément les 3 disques, ce qui me vaut bien sûr des messages désagréables du système genre "éjection incorrecte".

Le comble, c'est que j'ai booté hier sur BootCamp pour mettre à jour un GPS ne fonctionnant que sur Windows, et que ce dernier à parfaitement géré la mise en veille des 3 disques, au moment de la mise en veille de l'ordinateur.

Là, j'y perd mon latin ! c'est bien la peine d'être sous Mac OS, et je me demande d'ailleurs si ce fil est au bon endroit, car il s'agit à priori d'un bug du système, pas des disques : je ne sais pas si je peux migrer moi-même cette discussion vers "Mac OS X"


----------



## Guillaume303 (5 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai moi aussi un pb à ce niveau la.
Je possède un DD externe de 1To formaté en NTSF.
Ce dernier ne se met jamais en veille sous Mavericks.
La fonction "mettre les disque dur en veille dès que possible" est bien cochée.

Que faire ?
Quelquun a t-il une idée ?

Merci


----------



## delmic (9 Octobre 2014)

Bon, cela prouve au moins que je ne suis pas seul

N'existe-t-il pas un utilitaire juste pour gérer l'éjection et la mise en veille des disques ?

Au niveau du Terminal (un peu gros mot pour moi, mais bon), existe-t-il une commande spécifique de mise en veille d'un disque ?

Sur le même iMac et avec la même connectique, Windows sait éjecter et mettre en veille mes 3 DDs, OS-X devrait y arriver, en lui demandant gentiment !


----------



## Guillaume303 (9 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, j'aimerais avoir un peu plus de témoignages concernant ce sujet.

Il y a t-il des gens ici qui utilisent un disque externe autre que Apple ?

Et si oui avez-vous le même problème ?

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h03 ----------




delmic a dit:


> Bon, cela prouve au moins que je ne suis pas seul
> 
> N'existe-t-il pas un utilitaire juste pour gérer l'éjection et la mise en veille des disques ?
> 
> ...



Salut Delmic, 

Les DD qui se mettent en veille sur ton système, sont-ils des disques Apple ?

As-tu un disque formaté ntsf qui se met en veille ?


----------



## bjsc (21 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous.
Je rebondis à ce sujet car je rencontre un problème un peu similaire.
Cela fait 15 jours que je suis passée à Mavericks (10.9.5), avant j'étais en Snow Leopard.
J'ai deux disques durs externes dont un, pour TimeMachine, branché en permanence.
Depuis Mavericks, ils ne se mettent plus en veille, les ventilateurs tournent en continu, même lorsque mon iMac est en veille.
Les deux DD sont des LaCie d2 Quadra branchés en FW.
Dans les préférences économiseur d'énergie "suspendre dès que possible l'activité des disques durs" est coché.
Si je redémarre sur le clone de Snow Leopard ils se mettent en veille.
J'ai démarré en mode échec => pas de mise en veille.
J'ai aussi un MB Pro (avec 10.9.4), avec lequel les disques durs se mettent en veille sans problème.
Ma question : est-ce que cela pourrait venir de 10.9.5 ?
Quelqu'un aurait-il rencontré le même problème avec cette mise à jour ?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Octobre 2014)

Jai des DD LaCie 2d.

Sur Mountain Lion => ils se mettaient en pause, comme mes WD My Book.

Sur Mavericks

1. => avant 10.9.3, ils ne se mettaient pas en veille même si le Mac se mettait en veille.

2. => après 10.9.3 (10.9.5 compris), ils se mettent en veille que si le Mac se met en veille.

Apple a modifié des choses entre Mountain Lion et Mavericks. Le comportement 2. est normal.

Ton cas renvoie pourtant au comportement 1. Ce qui ne va pas.

Vérifier que tes DD sont à jour de firmware. Jai fait une petite mise à jour à lépoque.
https://www.lacie.com/fr/support/drivers/


----------



## bjsc (21 Octobre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Jai des DD LaCie 2d.
> 
> Sur Mavericks
> 
> ...





Merci pour la piste.

Le site de LaCie me renvoie sur ce drivers pour le DD le plus récent (2013) https://www.lacie.com/fr/support/drivers/driver.htm?id=10250 mais en lisant le _Read Me_ qui va avec http://www.lacie.com/download/drivers/usb_firmware_updater_FR.pdf ça ne correspond pas à mes modèles.

Et ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est qu'ils se mettent bien en veille avec le MB Pro sous 10.9.4.


----------



## Guillaume303 (24 Octobre 2014)

Pour ma part, j'ai réalisé que finalement mon DD se met en veille normalement.

C'est juste qu'il a une diode, et cette diode s'éteint lorsque qu'il se met en veille, mais uniquement sous windows 8 !

La diode reste allumée sous windows 7 et sous osx.

Doù ma confusion.

Mais le DD sarrête bien de tourner lorsque l'ordi passe en veille.


----------



## bjsc (25 Octobre 2014)

Guillaume303 a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai réalisé que finalement mon DD se met en veille normalement.
> C'est juste qu'il a une diode, et cette diode s'éteint lorsque qu'il se met en veille, mais uniquement sous windows 8 !
> La diode reste allumée sous windows 7 et sous osx.
> Doù ma confusion.
> Mais le DD sarrête bien de tourner lorsque l'ordi passe en veille.



Sous MacOs 10.4, 10.5 et 10.9.4 la diode s'éteint également (pas en 10.6).
Sur mon iMac en 10.9.5, le ventilateur du DD tourne en permanence. Je m'en suis rendu compte à cause du bruit et du fait qu'il chauffe un peu lorsque l'ordinateur est en veille.


----------



## delmic (12 Novembre 2014)

juste pour dire que le problème n'est toujours pas réglé !

Mes disques externes (3 DDs Storeva SilverDrive : Alu Quattro 1To / 2To / U3 2To USB 3.0) n'ont pas de ventilateurs, donc c'est bien les moteurs qui ne s'arrêtent pas tous, ni lors de la mise en veille, ni en cas d'éjection. le seul moyen de les arrêter (que j'utilise à défaut actuellement), c'est de les éjecter ET de les éteindre : pratique !

Mon fils me dit qu'il y a peut-être un soucis au niveau de la cascade FW et/ou de la conversion FW / Thunderbolt, mais ce problème n'est présent que depuis une des dernières màj de Mavericks (avant tout marchait bien, et dans les mêmes conditions). Je suis passé depuis sous Yosemite, où le problème reste le même.

Au niveau des diodes, je n'en ai jamais vu aucune s'éteindre, mais les moteurs eux s'arrêtaient (plus de bruit, plus de chauffe)

J'entend parler de Drivers : quelqu'un a-t-il connaissance d'un drivers pour des Storeva SilverDrive ?


----------



## bjsc (12 Novembre 2014)

Pour avoir confirmation que le problème venait bien de Mavericks avec mon iMac, et non pas de mes logiciels, j'ai installé uniquement le système sur une partition créée spécialement pour ce test. Aucun des 3 DD externes ne s'est mis en veille.

Si je redémarre en 10.6, sur la même machine, ils se mettent en veille.

J'en conclus que le problème ne vient pas de l'iMac, ni de logiciels ou des préférences, mais de Mavericks.


----------



## bjsc (29 Novembre 2014)

Comme ça m'embêtait de ne plus bénéficier à 100 % de TimeMachine (j'allumais et j'éteignais toutes les 4 heures le DD externe qui lui était réservé), j'ai testé la mise en veille du disque en le raccordant à un port USB. Bingo, ça fonctionne ! 
Le problème n'est pas résolu mais il est contourné.


----------



## mjpolo (5 Septembre 2016)

bjsc a dit:


> Pour avoir confirmation que le problème venait bien de Mavericks avec mon iMac, et non pas de mes logiciels, j'ai installé uniquement le système sur une partition créée spécialement pour ce test. Aucun des 3 DD externes ne s'est mis en veille.
> 
> Si je redémarre en 10.6, sur la même machine, ils se mettent en veille.
> 
> J'en conclus que le problème ne vient pas de l'iMac, ni de logiciels ou des préférences, mais de Mavericks.



Exact! et le problème est identique sous Yosémite et El Capitan!!!

Salut tout le monde,

Je n'en peux plus de ces nouveaux Os X à la c.n de chez Apple 
J'ai installé un SSD dans mon iMac Mid 2007 et mon vénérable iMac est devenu...UNE VRAI FUSÉE 
Alors je me dis, fais la màjour en Yosé!  Bon, bah, alons-y. 

PROBLEMES:
1.je costate des petits lagg et saccades dans Finder inexistants sous SL;
2. alors je fais une clean install de Yosémite...pas mieux 
3. donc, j'installe le Capitaine en clean...pareil...

Conclusion: malgré la présence d'un SSD Crucial 960Go (qui tourne à 245-275Mo/s) et de 6Go de RAM, la fluidité est moins bonne que sur mon MBP 13" SD de 2012...je pense que la petite carte Radéon 2600HD a du mal à suivre.

Mais, si c'était que cela ce serait très acceptable, après tout l'iMac va fêter à Noël ses 9 ans d'âge... 
Le problème plus embêtant, c'est que ni Yosemite ni EL Capitan ne suspend mes 2 WD 1To MyBook Studio Edition branchés en chaine en FW800!!! les deux LaCie 1To Quadra d2 se mettent en veille mais pas les WD...et ce n'est pas un souci du port FW800 de l'imac puisque sur les MBP 13" de 2011 et de 2012 le problème est le même, sous ML mise ne veille pas sous Yosemite.

Par contre aucun souci avec les 4 DD 2,5 branchés via un hub (alimenté) en USB2, là, la mise en veille fonctionne aussi bien sous Yosé qu'avec le capitaine.

C'est quoi cette embrouille??? c'est parce que Apple a enlevé les ports FW800 de tous ses mac que ça ne fonctionne plus??? et on fait quoi de tous nos DD FW800 qui marchent de FEU DE DIEUX??? (j'ai aussi un MyBook Studio Edition II en raid 2x1To) 
A moins que quelqu'un ait depuis trouvé une solution?? Voilà pourquoi j'ai déterré ce vieux topic...

Je suis énervé....très....


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Septembre 2016)

mjpolo a dit:


> .je pense que la petite carte Radéon 2600HD a du mal à suivre.


À partir de Yosemite, les capacités graphiques sont bien plus sollicitées.

Supprimer la transparence soulagera sans doute ton GPU.



mjpolo a dit:


> Le problème plus embêtant, c'est que ni Yosemite ni EL Capitan ne suspend mes 2 WD 1To MyBook Studio Edition branchés en chaine en FW800!!!



J'ai plusieurs WD MyBook Studio (de différentes générations) collés en chaine au port FW d'un iMac 2010. Cette machine tourne avec OS X El Capitan. Tous les WD MyBook Studio se mettent en veille au bout de dix minutes d'inactivité comme je l'ai spécifié dans leur réglages via le logiciel WD Smartware. Les WD Studio ne dépendent que de leur réglage interne. Ils sont tous à jour de firmware. J'ai installé les drivers WD Turbo.

(nota bene, que j'ai utilisé le logiciel WD Smartware pour régler les disques mais que je l'ai depuis désinstallé et que cela ne perturbe pas mes disques)

Par contre, j'ai aussi des DD LaCie 2d qui eux ne se mettent pas en veille avant que l'iMac ne se mette lui-même en veille. Ils le faisaient jadis, mais plus depuis Mavericks. C'est, selon LaCie, à cause d'un changement dans la gestion FW par OS X.


----------



## mjpolo (10 Septembre 2016)

Merci Moonwalker pour ta réponse.

Peut-être le problème vient donc de mon iMac 2007 core2duo...chez  moi les LaCie se mettent en veille avec l'iMac ,pas les WD.
Tu dis: "Les WD Studio ne dépendent que de leur réglage interne. Ils sont tous à jour de firmware. J'ai installé les drivers WD Turbo." donc il faudrait que j'installe WD Turbo pour gérer la m-en-veille, sauf que j'ai jamais installé de WD Turbo et mes WD se mettaient en veille à chaque suspension de l'iMac sous SnowLeo et jusqu'au ML, ce n'est plus le cas sous Yosemite ni El Capitan.


----------



## mjpolo (10 Septembre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> À partir de Yosemite, les capacités graphiques sont bien plus sollicitées.
> 
> Supprimer la transparence soulagera sans doute ton GPU.



Ok, je vais essayer...




Moonwalker a dit:


> (nota bene, que j'ai utilisé le logiciel WD Smartware pour régler les disques mais que je l'ai depuis désinstallé et que cela ne perturbe pas mes disques)
> 
> Par contre, j'ai aussi des DD LaCie 2d qui eux ne se mettent pas en veille avant que l'iMac ne se mette lui-même en veille. Ils le faisaient jadis, mais plus depuis Mavericks. C'est, selon LaCie, à cause d'un changement dans la gestion FW par OS X.



Donc, si je comprends bien, tous tes DD FW800 , quelqu'ils soient, se mette en veille au moment de la suspension de l'iMac? 
Pas chez moi...
(je n'ai jamais utilisé les réglages logiciels des DD, j'ai toujours laissé faire le mac et ça marchait impec jusqu'au 10.8.5)


----------



## peyret (10 Septembre 2016)

pour info de ma part un DDE la Cie > 2To *ne démarre pas s'il n'est pas branché*... (FW) sur le mac 
j'ai mis un moment pour trouver...


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Septembre 2016)

mjpolo a dit:


> Merci Moonwalker pour ta réponse.
> 
> Peut-être le problème vient donc de mon iMac 2007 core2duo...chez  moi les LaCie se mettent en veille avec l'iMac ,pas les WD.
> Tu dis: "Les WD Studio ne dépendent que de leur réglage interne. Ils sont tous à jour de firmware. J'ai installé les drivers WD Turbo." donc il faudrait que j'installe WD Turbo pour gérer la m-en-veille, sauf que j'ai jamais installé de WD Turbo et mes WD se mettaient en veille à chaque suspension de l'iMac sous SnowLeo et jusqu'au ML, ce n'est plus le cas sous Yosemite ni El Capitan.



J'installe toujours le WD Turbo.

Concernant les disques et comme il y a plusieurs modèles du même nom, qu'on se mette bien d'accord. Mes WD MyBook Studio sont ceux-ci :

1. Le plus ancien : http://support.wdc.com/product.aspx?ID=113&lang=en (sans logiciel Smartware) il se met en veille normalement. Parfois, il perd le contact quand le Mac se met en veille.

2. Celui-ci : http://www.wdc.com/wdproducts/library/AAG/FRA/4178-705066.pdf
[nota bene, la fille n'était pas fournie avec le DD]
Fonctionne sans aucun problème. Dispose d'un disque virtuel (une partition). J'ai réglé la mise en veille via le logiciel Smartware à 10 min. J'ai désactivé le disque virtuel.

3. Celui-ci : http://support.wdc.com/product.aspx?ID=126&lang=en mais dans sa version SATA, FW800 et USB2.

Là aussi j'ai utilisé le logiciel Smartware pour régler la mise en veille et je n'ai aucun problème.

La dernière version du logiciel Smartware que j'ai utilisée, en Yosemite, était la 1.3.7 pour Mac.



mjpolo a dit:


> Donc, si je comprends bien, tous tes DD FW800 , quelqu'ils soient, se mette en veille au moment de la suspension de l'iMac?
> Pas chez moi...
> (je n'ai jamais utilisé les réglages logiciels des DD, j'ai toujours laissé faire le mac et ça marchait impec jusqu'au 10.8.5)


En tout cas, c'est comme cela que ça fonctionne avec mon iMac mi-2010.


----------



## mjpolo (10 Septembre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'installe toujours le WD Turbo.
> 
> Concernant les disques et comme il y a plusieurs modèles du même nom, qu'on se mette bien d'accord. Mes WD MyBook Studio sont ceux-ci :
> 
> 1. Le plus ancien : http://support.wdc.com/product.aspx?ID=113&lang=en (sans logiciel Smartware) il se met en veille normalement. Parfois, il perd le contact quand le Mac se met en veille.



C'est celui-là, J'en ai 2 exemplaires: 2 WD MyBook Studio Edition 1To chainés avec 2 LaCie 1To D2 Quadra + 1 gros MyBook Studio Edition II (celui avec dedans 2 dd d'1To); à la mise en veille de l'iMac 2007 les deux LaCie se calment pas les WD 

Par contre, tous mes WD 2"5 branchés en USB2 se mettent en veille sans problème.



Moonwalker a dit:


> 2. Celui-ci : http://www.wdc.com/wdproducts/library/AAG/FRA/4178-705066.pdf
> [nota bene, la fille n'était pas fournie avec le DD]


   c'est pour cette raison que je l'avais pas pris 



Moonwalker a dit:


> 3. Celui-ci : http://support.wdc.com/product.aspx?ID=126&lang=en mais dans sa version SATA, FW800 et USB2.
> 
> Là aussi j'ai utilisé le logiciel Smartware pour régler la mise en veille et je n'ai aucun problème.
> 
> ...



Je n'ai jamais mis à jour le firmware sur aucun de mes WD 3"5 FW800/USB2/SATA, le souci vient p'tet de là?...où on peut les trouver?

Merci


----------



## mjpolo (10 Septembre 2016)

peyret a dit:


> pour info de ma part un DDE la Cie > 2To *ne démarre pas s'il n'est pas branché*... (FW) sur le mac



heuuu....c'est une blague? c'est normal qu'il démarre pas s'il n'est pas branché...


----------



## peyret (10 Septembre 2016)

mjpolo a dit:


> heuuu....c'est une blague? c'est normal qu'il démarre pas s'il n'est pas branché...


Branché en fire wire sur le mac 
Autrement s'il n'est pas connecté avec sa connexion au dos en FW, il ne démarre pas....
même sous tension.... et l'interrupteur sur "ON",  le voyant bleuté ne s'éclaire pas sur la face avant
J'ai même cru qu'il était mort-né


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Septembre 2016)

mjpolo a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais mis à jour le firmware sur aucun de mes WD 3"5 FW800/USB2/SATA, le souci vient p'tet de là?...où on peut les trouver?



http://support.wdc.com/downloads.aspx?lang=en

Et aussi :
http://support.wdc.com/product.aspx?ID=113&lang=en
et
http://support.wdc.com/product.aspx?ID=114&lang=en

Je n'ai pas souvenir de mise à jour particulière pour ce modèle, à par le WD Drive Manager que je n'utilisais pas. Je me contente d'installer le WD Turbo driver et c'est tout.


----------



## mjpolo (10 Septembre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> http://support.wdc.com/downloads.aspx?lang=en
> 
> Et aussi :
> http://support.wdc.com/product.aspx?ID=113&lang=en
> ...



Ok. Je vais installer le manager et voir si mise en veille avec l'iMac, mais je pense que cette différence dans le fonctionnement est due au core2duo de mon iMac 2007. J'ai constaté aussi que les disques de 2To achetés récemment  (et retournés à cause de cela) ne sont pas bootables sur cet iMac 2007 en FW800 (sont en USB2 par contre...) alors qu'ils le sont sur un iMac 20" 2,66Ghz early 2008! Pas le même proc donc..bizarre...

En tout cas merci pour ton aide 



peyret a dit:


> Branché en fire wire sur le mac
> Autrement s'il n'est pas connecté avec sa connexion au dos en FW, il ne démarre pas....
> même sous tension.... et l'interrupteur sur "ON",  le voyant bleuté ne s'éclaire pas sur la face avant
> J'ai même cru qu'il était mort-né



pareil chez moi, apparemment c'est leur fonctionnement normal


----------



## mjpolo (29 Octobre 2016)

Bon, les choses avancent.


@Moonwalker
J'ai fait comme tu m'as dit, J'ai installé le WD Turbo et mes WD branchés en FW800 s'arrêtent enfin avec la mise en veille d'imac, et ce aussi bien sous ElCapitan que sous Yosemite. Yessss!   Merci 
J'ai installé également le logiciel Smartware (j'avais fait une copie à l'époque avant le reformage), mais il ne me permet pas de programmer une suspension de mes disques  peux-tu m'expliquer commet tu fais?? (j'ai le smartware 1.3.7 de 2013, c'est le dernier sorti que j'ai trouvé sur le site WD).

Quant aux LaCie Quadra2, branchés toujours en FW800, en effet ils ne se mettent pas en veille avec le mac, comme chez toit donc. Si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur ...

Par contre, le seul LaCie qui me reste en FW400, un vieux de 60Go, lui, il se met au repos tout seul comme un grand, quand il le veut et à chaque mis en veille de la machine! Belle performance ce petit vieux 

Pour info: tous les WD branchés en USB2 se mettent en veille avec le mac sans problème qq soit le système.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Octobre 2016)

mjpolo a dit:


> J'ai installé également le logiciel Smartware (j'avais fait une copie à l'époque avant le reformage), mais il ne me permet pas de programmer une suspension de mes disques  peux-tu m'expliquer commet tu fais?? (j'ai le smartware 1.3.7 de 2013, c'est le dernier sorti que j'ai trouvé sur le site WD).



Il faut que le disque soit reconnu par le Smartware. Ce n'est pas tous. Sur les modèles que j'ai évoqué plus haut #21, il s'agit des 2. et 3. Il n'est pas opérant pour le modèle 1.

Tu lances le logiciel Smartware, tu sélectionnes le disque, tu vas dans l'onglet _Paramètres_.


----------



## mjpolo (30 Octobre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il faut que le disque soit reconnu par le Smartware. Ce n'est pas tous. Sur les modèles que j'ai évoqué plus haut #21, il s'agit des 2. et 3. Il n'est pas opérant pour le modèle 1.
> 
> Tu lances le logiciel Smartware, tu sélectionnes le disque, tu vas dans l'onglet _Paramètres_.



Bon, bah, les 2 miens sont les "1" donc pas de Smartware…j'ai aussi le n° 3 en USB mais il m'est impossible de le gérer via le logiciel. Pas grave, l'essentiel c'était las mise en veille ce qui marche à présent.

Par contre pour les LaCie D2 pas moyen…sous 10.8.5 pas de souci mais avec les 10.10 et 10.11 pas de mise en veille…


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Octobre 2016)

Oui, LaCie avait indiqué à l'époque qu'Apple avait changé quelques chose dans la gestion FW de Mavericks. Chez moi, quand le Mac se met en pause ils s'éteignent. Je ne demande pas plus.

Tu peux les éjecter, cela les met en pause, et les rappeler en suite à l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque.


----------



## mjpolo (30 Octobre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oui, LaCie avait indiqué à l'époque qu'Apple avait changé quelques chose dans la gestion FW de Mavericks. Chez moi, quand le Mac se met en pause ils s'éteignent. Je ne demande pas plus.


 pareil, je ne demande pas plus, le problème est que sur mon iMac 24 de 2007 ça marche pas… 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu peux les éjecter, cela les met en pause, et les rappeler en suite à l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque.



C'est ce que je ferai si je décide de passer définitivement à Yosemite ou ElCapitan…mais c'est des manips en plus...
Pour le moment c'est encore SL ou ML, mais faudra bien upgrader un jour...


----------

